# Tomorrow



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Tonight I go get some munitions at various stores, if the other parts don't get here Tomorrow I will improvise. This will not be a test run. :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh CRAP! 

Head for zee hills :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn Perry! You don't mess around, and if you gotta go somewhere other than your bunker to get the munitions, then they must be of massive proportions.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Let her fly, brother. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Look Out!!!!!! Perry's going to fill the Deuce and a Half!!!!!!

Go Get'em Brother!!!!! Take No Prisoners!!!!!


Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wtg on mail drop off. if empty plan is in effect :ss
operation *KYAG*


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I assume that means "Kiss Your Arse Goodbye" 




In which case.... 

Cool.
You've got style Perry.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Perry is no rookie when it comes to hitting HARD!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Perry is no rookie when it comes to hitting HARD!


He is a big guy. He can't do it any other way. :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought KYAG was that new personal lubricant ...:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> I thought KYAG was that new personal lubricant ...:r


:r :chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Homina Homina Homina!

MCS


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I thought KYAG was that new personal lubricant ...:r


This is just begging for a response...but I don't want to be :bn :hn :c


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

M1903A1 said:


> This is just begging for a response...but I don't want to be :bn :hn :c


pm me the response :r


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

How hard can he hit?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

athomas2 said:


> How hard can he hit?


This........*stretches arms real wide*........hard


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

float like a bee, sting like a butterfly. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

its all here, time to figure how to package with out proper baggies


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Tonight I go get some munitions at various stores, if the other parts don't get here Tomorrow I will improvise. This will not be a test run. :ss


He has spoken....:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RPB67 said:


> He has spoken....:tu


:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn those are either really big packages.......................or that is a really small chair.

Someone is getting dusted hard. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*0308 0070 0001 0881 7584* 5lbs 5oz
*0308 0070 0001 0881 7560* 6lbs 1oz


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Holy snickers, Batman.... 




That sounds like more than a warning shot.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :ss


who is getting the chair...........................................:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> who is getting the chair...........................................:r


:r that would be a wicked bomb


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Richter scale standing by.....:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is so cool!

I can't wait to see the results.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

son of a bitch...wheres my kevlar


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

BigVito said:


> *0308 0070 0001 0881 7584* 5lbs 5oz
> *0308 0070 0001 0881 7560* 6lbs 1oz


ah, hes just bluffin, track and confirm has no record of em...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito,

Whats the EDD? (Estimated Date of Destruction)

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> BigVito,
> 
> Whats the EDD? (Estimated Date of Destruction)
> 
> Al


15March2007


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

damn! they are real. hide!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darb85 said:


> damn! they are real. hide!


I hope with my "clever" way of packaging it don't go off early.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0001 0881 7560
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 11:47 AM on March 14, 2008 in WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33414. 

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0001 0881 7584
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 10:51 AM on March 14, 2008 in LOXAHATCHEE, FL 33470 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

athomas2 said:


> How hard can he hit?


Perry just crippled me with this hit!!!!!!



M1903A1 said:


> Richter scale standing by.....:ss


8.0 on the Richter Scale!!!!!

For the love of all things holy!!!!!!

(10) Punch Puritos
(10) San Cristobols
Illusione PC
DCM Churchill
Boli GM
Trini EL 07
Partagas Culebras
My Favorite Pain Killer PATRON Silver!!!!!!

Perry, You caught me COMPLETELY off guard!!!!! I'll post Pics in the morning. I have to charge my camera. Thank You Brother!!!!!

Fair Warning...When you come here in August, Kevlar will not help you!!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Perry just crippled me with this hit!!!!!!
> 
> Fair Warning...When you come here in August, Kevlar will not help you!!!!
> 
> Ron


:r But my Icehog03 mask will
you're very welcome Bro.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r But my Icehog03 mask will


Great hit on a most deserving Florida Gorilla, Perry! :tu

I get 20% residuals for anything you get with that mask on.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice work Perry. Can't say that I am too surprised by this for some reason? :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Great hit on a most deserving Florida Gorilla, Perry! :tu
> 
> I get 20% residuals for anything you get with that mask on.


:r 20% :gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> Nice work Perry. Can't say that I am too surprised by this for some reason? :tu


go figer :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

picking on the Marines...smart Perry:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> picking on the Marines...smart Perry:tu


Shouldn't you be in bed?

/threadjack off


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> picking on the Marines...smart Perry:tu





Twill413 said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed?
> 
> /threadjack off


:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice hit Perry!!!
Don't disclose addy source!:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Nice hit Perry!!!
> Don't disclose addy source!:r


Ah HA!!!!!! People ALWAYS have a way of giving themselves up!!!!!!! You will pay dearly for that, My Dominoes partner!!!!!!

ron


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome hit! :tu


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Perry just crippled me with this hit!!!!!!
> 
> 8.0 on the Richter Scale!!!!!
> 
> ...


Great hit Perry!

You should know, when you mess with a member of the South Florida Crew, you mess with all of us.

Watch your mailbox!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Made in Dade said:


> Great hit Perry!
> 
> You should know, when you mess with a member of the South Florida Crew, you mess with all of us.
> 
> Watch your mailbox!


then I have no choice, :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great hit there Perry, coundn't have pick a more deserving BOTL!!!:tu




I mean that in a good way to Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Thank you


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

what happened to the other one? Did I miss it?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

not picked up yet, but it is delivered. we should know Tomorrow, otherwise its coming back here. :hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit on our dealer of death


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

thank you


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice hit on a well deserved target, enjoy the goodies Ron.


----------

